

GiveSimp.ly - orchdork10159
http://givesimp.ly
GiveSimp.ly allows churches to quickly and easily manage charitable giving and online donations.
======
MichaelApproved
If you're just looking to accept donations on Wordpress using Stripe, there's
a great plugin called WP Stripe[1].

I've made my own enhancements[2] that you should check out if you like the
plugin. My extended version isn't listed in the Wordpress directory but you
can find it on github[3]

[1]<http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/wp-stripe/>
[2][http://michaelapproved.com/articles/a-wordpress-plugin-to-
ac...](http://michaelapproved.com/articles/a-wordpress-plugin-to-accept-
donations-with-stripe) [3]<https://github.com/MichaelApproved/wp-stripe>

------
1tw
This looks like it'd be useful for any group that relies on donations from
members, public collections, &c. - seems odd to limit the number of potential
users by pitching exclusively to churches.

~~~
kijin
Agreed. Their almost exclusive emphasis on churches seemed odd, because the
service looks like it could be useful for virtually any dot-org.

In fact, I wondered for a few seconds whether the site was accessing my
browsing history in some way, because I recently had a church for a client and
filled up my history with church-related things as a result. Nope, no tracking
besides Google Analytics.

------
JosephRedfern
Down for me.

    
    
      CheeseHammer:~ josephredfern$ curl -o- http://givesimp.ly/
      curl: (7) couldn't connect to host

~~~
MichaelApproved
I briefly checked out the site before it went down. IIRC it's a SaaS CRM for
donors. They charge $25/month and up to manage and accept payments.

------
imwhimsical
Great product! But seems to be self depreciatory by limiting only to churches.

Amazing to see how the half an hour with the twitter bootstrap templates can
become a viable source of income.

I dont want to have to pay to be able to pay some more.

------
ctek
Great niche idea however why isn't the site targeting specific keywords to
drive traffic?

------
afandian
Lybian?

~~~
user24
I agree that this is a concern. The entire cctld has been tainted, for me.

~~~
afandian
Especially if it's handling money and donations. Not to mention it's a
ridiculous abuse of TLDs (along with most of HN submissions but it winds me up
nonetheless).

------
charliesome
Site is down

